# Microsoft RAW Codec that supports 5D III and 64 Bit Available



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2012)

Although Canon has not been releasing codecs for 64 bit windows, Microsoft does release them, but slowly. 
The good thing, is that the codec covers multiple manufacturers.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26829
No support for the 1D X though.


----------



## mike p (Aug 19, 2012)

been looking for this for a loong time, thanks for posting Spokane

EDIT. This should be pinned


----------



## t.linn (Sep 7, 2012)

Very useful. Thanks!


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought MS just released a new version months ago. Any update in this new version?


----------



## revup67 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is invaluable - thanks Mt. Spokane (hope your hands are doing better)

Some of you may get an error code which deals with permissions and writing to the Registry to allow this installation to occur. If you get this error (ProgId) please visit: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-pictures/microsoft-camera-codec-pack-16006520621-could-not/6faac61d-ff5d-4c54-b2d1-ffdbda4e4cbd

I believe this was posted once before in a similar thread so I thought to add here once again
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-pictures/microsoft-camera-codec-pack-16006520621-could-not/6faac61d-ff5d-4c54-b2d1-ffdbda4e4cbd


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

revup67 said:


> This is invaluable - thanks Mt. Spokane (hope your hands are doing better)


I'm doing fine. I'm having both hands done for carpal tunnel. I have been unable to hold my heavy photo equipment, and the pain has been growing worse.
It will take a few months before the damaged nerves completely heal, but only about three weeks before I can reasonably hold 10 lbs in one hand.
There are a lot of nerves in your hand, and they all pass thru that tunnel. I don't know how I came to get the issue in both hands, probably typing for hours on CR


----------



## bigmag13 (Oct 18, 2012)

what exactly is this for?
i do own a 5D3 and a Mac. what is the benny or what is this codec for?
please explain.


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2012)

My windows 7 64 bit OS came with this either preloaded or got installed in an update. I did not have to install unlike the XP.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Nov 13, 2012)

Possible that they integrated it into an update. On my Windows 8, I got it via update.


----------



## sanj (Nov 18, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> what exactly is this for?
> i do own a 5D3 and a Mac. what is the benny or what is this codec for?
> please explain.



The Microsoft Camera Codec Pack enables the viewing of a variety of device-specific file formats in Window Live Photo Gallery as well as other software that is based in Windows Imaging Codecs (WIC).
Installing this package will allow supported RAW camera files to be viewable in Windows Explorer.
This package is available in both 32-bit (MicrosoftCodecPack_x86.msi) and 64-bit (MicrosoftCodecPack_amd64.msi) versions.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 5, 2013)

It used to work fine for me on my old machine, but on my new w530, windows bugs with a double message that "a copy must be made to preview the image" anyone experienced this ?


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 28, 2013)

Such a joy to have the codec for windows 8. I found it when going through the windows updates.
Makes browsing a breeze.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Mar 27, 2013)

I already had this downloaded on my system. This apparently does NOT support CR2s from 6D? Just got my 6D last week and photos will not open in Windows Live Photo Gallery. They work fine in LR4. And I have no problems seeing CR2s from my old 5D classic (or 30D for that matter) on Windows Live Photo Gallery. Running Windows 7 on a 64 bit machine. Any thoughts? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 17, 2013)

Windows 8 version here:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=39196


----------



## Pieces Of E (Mar 11, 2014)

I know it's a dinosaur, but does anyone know if there is a Codec Pack for 32bit Windows XP? Thank you.


----------



## rpt (Mar 11, 2014)

Pieces Of E said:


> I know it's a dinosaur, but does anyone know if there is a Codec Pack for 32bit Windows XP? Thank you.


I found this one...
http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0039964.asp

Hope this helps...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 23, 2014)

sanj said:


> bigmag13 said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is this for?
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. Really enjoyed this feature (browsing RAW images) when I switched to Mac, but I still have to use Windows at work.


----------



## brett b (Apr 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:
 

> Although Canon has not been releasing codecs for 64 bit windows, Microsoft does release them, but slowly.
> The good thing, is that the codec covers multiple manufacturers.
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26829
> No support for the 1D X though.



Thank you, Mt. Spokane!


----------



## ronaldbyram (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Microsoft RAW Codec that supports 5D III and 64 Bit Available Not for WIn 8*

Does not work for Windows 8


----------



## LDS (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Microsoft RAW Codec that supports 5D III and 64 Bit Available Not for WIn 8*



ronaldbyram said:


> Does not work for Windows 8



In Windows 8 the codec pack is available and updates are delivered through Windows Update: http://support2.microsoft.com/kb/2712101/en-us

Check among "optional updates"


----------



## dppaskewitz (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Microsoft RAW Codec that supports 5D III and 64 Bit Available Not for WIn 8*



LDS said:


> ronaldbyram said:
> 
> 
> > Does not work for Windows 8
> ...



Thank you. Since I downloaded the optional updates, Windows "Photos" now seems to be working for Win 8.1 64 bit for the 6D and M. Finally. Now I don't have to open LR or DPP if I just want to glimpse at a photo. Of course, I haven't yet figured out how to get back to civilization from the Win 8 interface after I open a file in "Photos." I truly believe there is something in the water in Microsoft land. No rational person could have thought Win 8 was a good idea........on any level. ("Civilization" means the add on "start menu" program I added so I wouldn't have to have the geeks put me back to Win 7). [End Rant].


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Microsoft RAW Codec that supports 5D III and 64 Bit Available Not for WIn 8*



dppaskewitz said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > ronaldbyram said:
> ...


 
I'd agree, Windows 8 was managed by a fanatic who suddenly left Microsoft. He thought we would use 27 inch touch screens, even though none existed? They are now working on Windows 10, which will return the desktop for those without a touch screen. I have a relative who is a manager at Microsoft, he was also frustrated, but not publically. 

I've bought two Dell Windows 8 machines, then took out the hard drives, put them on a shelf, and then bought a 500GB SSD to put Windows 7 on. Dell has drivers for Windows 7 for my models, so it was easy, except for the hundreds of updates to download.


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 6, 2014)

*Or you can just use IrfanView*

www.irfanview.com 

(And don't forget to download and install the plug-ins!)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 15, 2014)

Just loaded it into my Windows 7 scratch built & it works great! Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 17, 2014)

Also just installed on my laptop and pleased the current version supports 1DX 

Thank you Mt Spokane.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: Or you can just use IrfanView*



JonAustin said:


> www.irfanview.com
> 
> (And don't forget to download and install the plug-ins!)



I downloaded irfanview, based on this recommendation. Big +1


----------

